# New owner 1.8l limited edition



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new Limited. That was the last year/trim for the 1st generation model. The 2nd Gen was introduced mid-2016. 

You can find lots of good info for your model under the “Gen 1” section.

Happy Cruzn’


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Nacho0821 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll make sure to gets some pics up soon..thanks


----------

